# Brevard, NC near Asheville, F WGSD, Riley



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I just want to start getting the word out about our newest foster. Her name is Riley. She is a WGSD, approximately 2 years old and absolutely stunning. I am going to be working on her PF page soon. Then I will link to her.

Riley (renamed) was one of the lucky ones. Only because of the way I found her. Here is a bit of her story-

I was at work yesterday working my e-mail, cross posting and setting up some foster homes with dogs that I am picking up for them from GCAS in Greenville, SC. 

I began wondering how many people in our county are giving up their dogs due to lost jobs, moving, homelessness, etc. See our local shelter has no PF page and was built about 50 years ago. It is all concrete with a hole cut in the wall for each run of dogs to go outside (on concrete). Even though I don't feel that dogs are disposable, I know that many people do. I thought that I should work on the need at home instead of driving 1 1/2 hours to help dogs in another state.

I called the shelter and asked questions. It is not adoption friendly. It is never even open. But, the young man that I spoke to was very kind and patient with me. He told me that they put down 30 dogs last week. The shelter only has 8 runs! So, I asked if I could come out and start taking pictures to put as a courtesy post on PF since I am setting up my site. He was thrilled and said that no one is currently doing anything like that. He couldn't remember the last dog that they adopted out! What?

So, while we were on the phone I told him that I was an approved foster home for Boston Terrier Rescue of E TN (BTRETN) and that I do GSD rescue as well. He said, "No way! I just got back with a white one a little while ago and since she an O/S than she will be PTS tomorrow." I asked if he could meet me out there to see her and do a temp test on her. He agreed.

I got there and she was so scared, with her ears laid down and she would not look up at me, only stare at the floor. She did NOT like the AC officer. I understood. She would not let him get near her, she kept dodging him and once, he reached for her and she whined loudly (more of a scream). He said that he guessed I couldn't see her today since she wouldn't let him put the slip leash over her head.

So I took this opportunity to ask him every question I could think of...He said that he received a call earlier in the day to come and pick her up from a nearby home. She was on a heavy chain when he got there with NO collar, just chain. An older man explained that since he was getting too old to take care of her that he wanted AC to take her to be put down. He did not even tell the AC officer her name! He just wanted him to take her. So she was caught with a catch pole and shoved into a cage on the back of the AC truck. 

After I assessed her, I got down on the ground outside her cage with some treats. She took them gingerly out of my fingers. Then, I asked him if I could open her gate. He said that he was not supposed to let me and I could not believe that he did. I opened it and was very slow and calm. She let me slip the leash over her neck and off we went for our very first walk!

I temp tested her and she was fine. I adopted her before her death sentence could be carried out and she seemed very grateful. I took her straight to the vet, got her UTD on everything, including rabies. She is HW-! And will be spayed next week at our local S/N clinic. 

I have been slowly getting to know her. The name Riley came to me at 1am while we were out for a walk. She can't seem to get enough to eat, so I have been feeding her more often than the others. She is also drinking a ton. While she ate her 3rd meal she let me handle her food bowl. She is starting to settle in a little. At least she is not whining in her crate right now. It is 1:50am and I was up working with her until about 1am. I am sure that I am making mistakes, but we are doing our best.

Here are all the things we did in the 24 hours that she has been with me- I am only listing the things that she acted like she had never done before-
1. Walk on a leash
2. Get in a car (SUV)
3. Get out of a car
4. Go in a house
5. Go to the vet(where she was the Belle of the ball! Perfectly behaved, too)
6. Go for long walks
7. Get in a crate
8. Sleep in the house
9. Go down stairs
10. Go up stairs (at midnight with a lot of turkey bits)
11. Get a good long brushing
12. Have a toy
13. Lay on a dog bed
14. Get a new purple collar and leash

If you may know anyone who might be interested in Riley, please pass this along. I give everyone permission to cross post. SHe has been very good with my boys. They already love her! I told them that we can't keep them all or we won't be able to help the next one. They understand but want to give her as much attention as they can while she is here and so do I. She is a kind soul. I already feel that she is going to make a wonderful family pet or running partner as she loves to run. I will post more as I get to know her! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't wait to see a photo! Sure am glad you happened into this and are able to help her.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I got pictures of her. I am trying to get them on photobucket so I can post them on here. If I can't get them, I will let you know. THanks for looking!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am trying to post her photo. It is on Photobucket.








[/img]


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you see it? It is a too big. But at least you see her, and yes, I picked up that battery. I know you will think about asking!! lol it fell out of the remote.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is beautiful! And that is quite a story. Thanks so much for saving her life. 

When I took in Basu he had been abused and neglected for 4.5 years and it took a long time before he became anything like a "normal" dog but he was so worth it. 

Please keep updating us on her progress. In my experience dogs like this do need a longer time than usual in foster care unless you can find a very experienced and very patient adopter.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Riley Roo is doing well. SHe is adjusting to life off a chain and IN a house. We are taking it slowly, no need to rush her. She now runs to me and sits at (or on) my feet to get loving! That came as a by-product of teaching her not to jump on me. Nice!

She is doing odd things- nothing too hard to handle, just odd. Like she is starting to "talk" and dump over her water bowl to try to get me to pay attention to her. I have seen that one before. She thinks she is smarter than I am sometimes. And, sometimes I wonder. lol

I will post some more pictures soon. Internet has been down at home and we don't know why???


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Riley Roo! That's my Riley's nickname too.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

lol too funny. Glad I am not alone...


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

UGH! Just wanted to update- BAD DAY! Riley is being a bitch. Technically she still is one. Spay day is Feb. 17. Until then, we are just working with her. DH feeds and treats her. That way she looks at him as her food source and is defintely nicer to him. She was so threatened by male presence that she would not even come close to him before. This is a good thing.

Bad news is HUGE dogfight today! I had 5 dogs out in front- 4 Bostons and Hans, my GSD. Riley was in the back, separated. Well, she dug out! She was wagging her tail and came straight toward me. I knew what was about to happen. I tried to distract Hans before he saw her....too late.

He came at her and she growled. Hackles up-I tried to be calm. Hans clearly see her as a threat. Riley sees every dog as a threat. Thinks every male is a homicidal axe murderer!

The fight was bad- Hans pinned her down by her ear and she didn't have a chance against him. Which is good, I think. I don't know... What have I done? Am I crazy in thinking that this will ever work????

There was some blood- but not much. I can't even find her injury. It has to be around her head or ears. She went back in the backyard and I fixed the fence. DH is mad. Said this is not working.

So, advice, please? I am running out of ideas....


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Is Hans neutered? I am guessing he is. LOL! But as a rescue person we always ask. Hans is probably seeing her as a threat because you are giving her attention. Is there a way for DH to have Riley on a leash and you to have Hans on a leash and have them 10 to 15 feet apart? That way you can praise good behavior and give treats. Then just in baby steps over the span of a week or so get them closer and closer? Are they able to interact when one is in a crate or both in crates? You can keep the crates side by side so they can smell each other. After the fight today though, they may never get alone. That is the problem I just had between my temp foster Bruno and my alpha male. They are probably fighting for attention and pack order. If one doesn't back down in the pack order, then they will always fight. Sometimes it just happens that they both will not back down, and it is a shame when it happens.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey.. thanks for your reply. Yes, Hans is neutered. All the others are as well.

I have been putting her in the crate but not next to Hans. I think they would be okay like that. And, I have 2 XLs so I can try it.

I have been trying to reward the good behavior or lack of any reaction with her and the others. I treat them while they are kenelled and she is in the house. She walks by in leash and they get treats, kind of a positive association thing. I will be honest, I have been scared to do the leash thing with her and Hans.

I knew it would do no good with me feeling all uptight about it. And, I am the catalyst. So, let me ask you this???

My 13 yo son is 6'3" and 230...she likes him even thought he looks like a man. And she likes DH now too. Would those 2 work better if we do try the leash thing? I think I need to be away from them for it to work at all.

That is the problem- They both are fighting over me...makes me feel like crap that they are not getting along at all. Not what I pictured- I thought they would be best buds. How long should I give them apart again before they see each other or get on leash at the same time without interaction?

Will just the sight of each other make them hate the other now????

P.S. I forgot to say that Riley got out of the fence yesterday too. We thought she got out at the gate- so we fixed it. DH walked the fence and didn't see any digging...
When Riley got out last night, she dumped over the trash outside and her and my baby, Boston Terrier 8 yrs. old, were happily eating trash together and my BT is a dominant female...I would have thought they would have fought before her and Hans....


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

It may work better with you son and DH, but at some point you need to be involved or they will fight anytime one or the other goes near you. I would give it until tomorrow evening with them separated and then try the crate thing the first night and move on to leashes the next day. We spent 12 days with Bruno and the dogs were never able to interact. There was one time that Bruno got loose by my alpha male and my alpha male thought it was the other male in the household and when he realized it was Bruno, he freaked. LOL! One other thing to try, if you are sure your son and DH can handle the dogs well, at some point you to be in between the two leashed dogs. You would need to go from one to the other and give them treats and pet them, and see how the other reacts. About 5 feet apart. You should be able to gauge from the reactions who is going to be the dominate force. Which ever one is showing more dominance you need to make sure he/she doesn't feel left out or fights will start. Praise them for every non reaction or good reaction. Turn your back on it for any and all bad reactions. Just walk away. Not towards the other dog..but away. The dog should learn quickly that you are upset with their behavior. It may or may not calm down after the spay surgery. At least you will get a small break that day. But be firm with both of them.

I know it can be scary. The first day I had Bruno here I had my two males 85 pounds each attack him. None of them were leashed because the first 10 minutes they had been great together, and then all of a sudden my two jumped him. I weight 115 pounds, and it took everything I had to drag my two off of Bruno and into the house. Thank God there was no blood. Hang in there though. Once they realize you are boss and they must listen, it will get easier.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Tri-shep. I will do it tonight- what you have suggested with the crate and then tomorrow I will try the walk thing just to see how it goes. She is just so unpredictable and probably bored- not a good thing. I just need to work harder until I find a place she can be moved to.....I am working on that as well.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Riley is at the spay neuter clinic now. I am worried sick over her. I want her home with me but they will NOT ALLOW it. So, I am praying that she hangs in there until 730am when I can pick her up in the morning. I miss her crazy butt! My battery on laptop is going dead. Will update more tomorrow. She is doing MUCH BETTER and has now decided taht being a house dog is not so bad after all. But, I found out from the neighbors that THEIR dog jumped MY 6 ft fence and mounted Riley while I was at work last Friday! I am FURIOUS!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, guys! Riley got spayed this past Tuesday and is doing great! She is definitely making progress. She is healing well and has made the most unlikely friend- our neighbor's dog, Buddy. He is some sort of Collie and he does not get along with my other dogs- He and Hans have gotten into more than a few fights! Buddy likes to come to my house and pee all over my front door and has attacked every one of my dogs- in our yard! But, for some reason, he and Riley "get" each other and I let her play with him for a few minutes today. Tails were wagging and they just got along great. I hope she continues to do so well. If only she could get along with my smaller dogs and Hans, she would be staying with us!
She is in love with me and my boys. She smiles when she is with us and if she and the others got along, she would be with me all the time....

I also wanted to post her NEW Petfinder page! I am still working on my homepage, but at least I do have her posted now.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13096540


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Just checking in on Riley

Of course Buddy loves her, she is beautiful









Fingers crossed that everything works out for all of you.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey! I just wanted to let you all know that Riley's adoption is pending! I never ever thought I would be saying that. At first because she was ill-adjusted and then because I wanted her for myself. I really really don't want her to go. But, I know she needs more time than I give her. If I really want to focus on rescue, which I have been, then she deserves more.

So, after turning down 5 adopters, I think Riley has found her new person and it seems that they are both smitten! It all happened so fast today that I can't believe it yet! He called, we talked, I took Riley with me to meet him and do the home visit and got his vet reference......so, Riley will be leaving me on Monday. And while I am very sad and it hasn't even sunk in yet, I am ecstatic for her.

She is going to be the top dog! And, this guy has a 12-yr. old DD who Riley can bond with, too! She was so good on her visit- I am very proud of her. 

After checking his vet ref and taking Riley for her re-check on Monday at the vet (spay follow-up) she is going to her new Daddy!

I will get pics and post them and also try to twist his arm into joining the forum so I can keep seeing her as she becomes her own dog. I will update soon.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

That is great news for Riley. It is so hard to let go sometimes. In our hearts though we know it is best. I have my second foster and I know next Sat it will be hard to let her go. Just think what a great thing you have already accomplished for her and how happy she will be. Smile through the tears. LOL! The first foster I let go had me crying on my pancakes the morning he left.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Tri- shepherd- You are right. I could hardly get through last night. Very sad right now......counting down the hours until it's time. None have affected me like her.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Riley is back home with me now. Has been for over a week. I posted about it in another thread.....she is okay....


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

where is that thread?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=993715&page=1#Post993715


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks myamom! I was in a hurry and forgot to post the link.. you are very kind.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Poor Riley is once again in trouble...can anyone help??

Looks like poor Riley is in trouble...can anyone help her? 


PLEASE CROSSPOST, ESPECIALLY BREED RESCUES!

CONTACT:



[email protected] 

OR 

828-421-0212



> Subject: Raleigh, NC Riley, WGSD needs new home URGENT!
> Date: Tue, 21 Apr 2009 13:30:38 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> 
> Riley is the White German Shepherd Dog who was with me for a couple months earlier this year. She needs a new home according to the email below. I cannot take her back. I am beyond full and she does NOT get along with my male Boston Terrier. If any of you can please crosspost to ANY and ALL GSD contacts, I would be very grateful!
> 
> Riley is a very special girl and I promised her that she would not die in a shelter. I need some help here. Please. 
> 
> Angela LaRowe
> Life of Riley Rescue for German Shepherd Dogs
> Boston Terrier Rescue of East TN
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC618.html
> 828-421-0212
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> Sent: Monday, April 20, 2009 4:05 PM
> To: LAROWE, ANGELA
>> Subject: Riley
> 
> 
> Hi Angela,
> 
> I'm afraid that Riley is not very happy with her situation here. Despite a lot
> of effort, she isn't acclimating well at all. We thought that by giving her
> more time, that she would eventually come around, but that has not been the
> case. After a month of trying, we are at our wit's end. We are going to have
> to find another place for her.
> 
> The main problem she is having is the need to coexist with our 12 year-old cat,
> Seth. She wants to chase him very badly, and I am afraid that she might kill
> him if she ever got hold of him. We have separated them by keeping Seth
> upstairs and Riley downstairs with baby gates in between them, but Riley
> constantly paces back and forth, looking for a way to get to him. She is so
> obsessed with hunting for the cat that she will not eat, and she works herself
> into a nervous frenzy every time she is out of her cage. She will pace
> constantly for hours without stopping. 
> 
> I think she needs a home without cats or small dogs, since she doesn't get
> along
> well with them either. She tries to fight with the neighbor's dogs through the
> fence every time she goes into the back yard. She seems as obsessive about
> them as she is about the cat. 
> 
> We will bring her back to you so that you can try again to find her a place, if
> that is possible. I really hope that you can. We are not concerned about the
> adoption fee. You can keep it to defray some of her costs. I can also provide
> you with some heartworm and flea spot medicine that we got for her. She was
> diagnosed with whipworms, as well. That has been treated, but she will need
> some follow-up to make sure they don't come back.
> 
> If you are not able to take her back at all, we will seek to get her into the
> German Shepherd Rescue program here or in Charlotte. Barring that, she may
> have to go to a shelter. Although I don't really want to resort to that. In
> some ways, she is a good dog.
> 
> We are very sorry that we couldn't get it to work out for Riley here. I really
> hope that she can find a decent place to live somewhere.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Link to her other threads:


Here is one thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1018601#Post1018601

Another thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1003795&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am totally confused. She was adopted out then bought back. Was she adopted out again??? And it didnt work again??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

correct


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Omg! Where is she now? In rescue?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

no...reread the emails


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh no! The poor girl is has been bounced around so much already. Hopefully a rescue can take her and place her in a more suited situation.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

So, the rescue who adopted her out will not take her back? There's a possibility this poor girl will end up in a shelter??? I must be reading this wrong.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KShortSo, the rescue who adopted her out will not take her back? There's a possibility this poor girl will end up in a shelter??? I must be reading this wrong.


The "rescue" is not a 501c3 rescue. She is one person that does rescue work on her own with her own money. She has several in her home at this time, and Riley did not do well with the smaller dogs she previously had. If there was anyway for her to take Riley back she would. We need to concentrate on find a supported 501C3 group to take her in.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry, but I don't see where being a 501c3 has anything to do with this. If you are calling yourself a rescue, you have a life long commitment to the welfare of that dog. And when you have a statement in your adoption contract that states the dog should be returned to the rescue, then you are bound to honor that contract. 

11. If, for any reason, adopter cannot keep adopted dog, adopter agrees to return it to Life of Riley Rescue for German Shepherd Dogs.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree...being a 501(c)3 doesn't mean you have any more money, resources or foster space. Returns happen in rescue, it sucks, but it does...no matter if its a good excuse or a bad one, its the rescue's responsibility to keep any dog they pull from every being in a shelter again!

Hopefully with cross posting and this board Life of Riley Rescue can find some help or a spot for Riley. Since she hasn't posted yet, hopefully she has worked out a plan or is making arrangements we don't know about! Noble will be happy to courtesy post if Life of Riley would like us to.

Everyone is full right now, all our foster homes are...but if you get a return, you work it out...board, double up in a home, something...especially when an adopter's other animal is in danger, like it sounds in this situation.

Sounds like she is cross posting and searching for help....hopefully the adopter can keep everyone safe for a little while longer until she can either take Riley back or find another home.

I think situations like this bring up a good topic about what most people fear when someone is on this board pulling many dogs from many areas without an organized rescue behind them, not speaking of this rescue but just in general. One person rescue's are wonderful and many times do great work, but you have to stay small and not overextend yourself, know your limits and only pull what you have room for, knowing that at any time you could have returns....back up plans need to be in place...this is why people ask questions on this board about "where is this dog going".....and usually those people get flamed for being unwelcoming or taking away from this dog being saved....its NOT just about pulling a dog..there is alot that happens after a dog is "safe" from the shelter.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Avamom....its NOT just about pulling a dog..there is alot that happens after a dog is "safe" from the shelter.


How true! It's really sad to think about a dog that gets pulled from a shelter and then gets bounced from home to home for one reason or another and then eventually lands back in the shelter. Think of all the stress this dog has gone through, only to find himself back in the shelter. Not to mention how this will affect his temperament in the future if he is pulled again. I'm hoping Riley can find another rescue to help him or a furever home asap!


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

Amen to Lori & Sinclair!!!! I would have 50 in my yard right now if Sinclair didn't rein me in!!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote:If you are calling yourself a rescue, you have a life long commitment to the welfare of that dog.


Absolutely. *<span style="color: #FF0000">LIFE LONG</span>*. 

501c3 has nothing to do with the commitment to the dog. I know a lot of people who rescue on their own and with their own funds, but still would never leave this dog without a place to come back to. If the dogs don't get along, then you either crate and rotate or separate them. 

My heart breaks for Riley.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

My sentiments also Kris! I am surprized by this whole ending but hoping there is some way for her to go back into rescue.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What has happened to Riley - any update??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes...any update? I'm very worried about her!!!!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this her? If so, it says she needs to find a home in 48 hours!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13096540


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

update???????
I am so worried about her.........


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomupdate???????
> I am so worried about her.........


Her Petfinder links says adopted but would also love to hear an update on Riley's new home.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just want to make sure that is a new update....
as she was adopted twice already...and both did not work out...


----------

